# A few of my babies.



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a couple pictures of my bedroom. I hope you enjoy my unique decorating techniques. Please be patient with my picture posting. I'm not very good at it.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry it's so big....


----------



## epgorge (Apr 2, 2007)

Awsome deco StormyS.!.!

 Hay bail tongs, ice screw for the old blocks of ice, crosscut saw, ... and I love the old iron. 

 I have little bottles like yours all along a narrow lip like that. I strung mon-filament along in front of them to keep them from falling. It works most of the time. It doesn't help when I am clumsy.

 Nice room. I would sleep well in it. I grew up using most of those tools on the farm.


 Joel


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't laugh..... I hot glued these ones to the wall. 99% are ones my honey & I have dug. It don't hurt the bottle but does mess up the wall.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 2, 2007)

> hot glued these ones to the wall


 
 [][]
 Sorry I had too... that's great. 

 the mother of invention.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

It makes it alot easier to dust. I am up to about 350-400 bottles displayed in my house. I had to get creative. I've started hot glueing marbles to the wall. Doll legs, lids, you name it......


----------



## capsoda (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there pegger. It's old step and a half here commin atcha from Seminooooole, Alllllaaabama. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Hey sweety how have you been doing? Hope all is well. Good to hear from you. You have some great display ideas there. Cindy wants me to display more of mine in large boxes.[8|]


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Cap...Been doing good, life is finally calming down. I actually got to dig yesterday. Only found 1 keeper and got poison oak again. It was wonderful!!!![] Got permission for a place that goes back to 1795 spent 2 hours walking couldn't find anything will keep looking. 
 I understand where your better 1/2 is coming from. I am running out of room.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad you got to do a little digging. I have done a little but without any luck but I have a few places picked out for a more concentrated effort. Sure is good to hear from you.[]


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 2, 2007)

It's great to have time to enjoy life a little. I haope your luck improves. We've been hitting a few auctions lately. Been lots of fun. I love the new leg. I finally am getting used to it. Been a long process. I'm sure you understand. I had the don't wanna walk, it really hurts, would rather crawl syndrome for a while.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Stormy...

 Nice to see you posting... The last I remember hearing from you, there were "wedding bells" and "Cupids" floating around your head...[]  You were thinking about dressing your thumb and your "Beau's" thumbs up for the wedding cake picture and you thought Cap could be the best man or at least the Maiden of Dishonor...[8|]

 Nice to see you back on the forum. Been doing any digging? Still think there is some bottles in that river you showed us photos of?

 Anyway, hope you're back here on a regular basis... nice seeing you.

 Wayne


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 3, 2007)

Love the pic Wayne. Been doing good my 13 year old has been giving me major fits. I yanked them both out of public school & thru them in a stict Baptist school. I'm still engaged but keep putting off the walking down the aisle. Call me a chicken, cluck.....cluck..... He is a wonderful man. Loving, kind, gentle, and will dig anytime without complaining and he understands what I find is mine and what he finds is mine (just kidding, sort of)[][][]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

No Lisa...

 That's really the way it works..."What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine..."  I think there is a law about that somewhere... lol[]

 Good to see you back posting again.

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the saying is..............A man's gotta do whatever she tell's him to do.
 Believe me after 38 years with the same woman,it's carved in stone.
 But at least she lets me dig,and bring em home,and display em....sorta.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 13, 2007)

Spoken like a truely married man....[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2007)

Yea, Whats mine is mine when she says it is OK.[sm=lol.gif]


 Hey!!! Nobody tells me what to do!!! I do the laundry, dishes, vacume and take out the garbage when I damn well please!!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

You're a good man Warren,I got a feeling Cindy's going to tell you to drive to Biloxi,MS next Sunday.
 A man's gotta do what a man's....woman tell's him to do.

 Dave


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a few of mine,I did have them nicely displayed,but decided they would look much better in boxes.
 I'm pretty sure it was my choice......I think.


 These are some of my sample bottles.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

And a mixture....


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

And finally the one's I like to display........because they are pretty colors.
 My wife says if only I could get the yard the same as the photo,they would show better..........ya can't win.


----------

